# LaVar Ball's Miz TV Appearance



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

> Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned WWE wants Lavar Ball to appear on Monday Night Raw next week in Los Angeles … and it sounds like he was talking about it during a recent livestream.
> 
> 
> Sources tell us the two sides have been in talks to make it happen and things are looking good — however, as is always the case with creative plans, they could change at the drop of a dime.
> ...


http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/lavar-ball-wwe-raw/#.WU8HvBPyuu7

IDK how reliable PWS is, but it doesn't matter since you can actually hear Lavar talking about it in Lonzo's draft video 
Raw will be in LA this week 

It's finally happening :mark 








Raw is must see this week (if true)


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

WWE could use the attention. Maybe WWE promotes BBB in exchange


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

I was only going to post in the thread to post that gif but you beat me to it.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



KingCosmos said:


> WWE could use the attention. Maybe WWE promotes BBB in exchange


This could honestly be the biggest thing to happen in WWE this year (besides Undertaker's retirement). Huge mainstream attention for the WWE for the first time in ages.

Titus Brand vs BBB could be glorious too. Maybe they can arrange something at Great _Balls_ of Fire


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



CesaroSwing said:


> This could honestly be the biggest thing to happen in WWE this year (besides Undertaker's retirement). Huge mainstream attention for the WWE for the first time in ages.
> 
> Titus Brand vs BBB could be glorious too. Maybe they can arrange something at Great _Balls_ of Fire


I doubt it. All i see is a crowd shout out and maybe he gets on the mic and that's it. Lonzo has got Summer League coming up when GBOF is happening and i doubt Lavar would give any fucks about that when his son is about to play.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

:dead2

LaVar Ball is the best hype man in the business, no one comes close.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



Ace said:


> :dead2
> 
> LaVar Ball is the best hype man in the business, no one comes close.


Could Lavar sell you on Finn Balor and his Cringe Demon stripper gimmick?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



KingCosmos said:


> Could Lavar sell you on Finn Balor ?


 He's GOAT tier, but he's not a miracle worker. 

You need the talent for him to hype up :draper2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Vince appreciates a man with a good strut.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

I wish WWE would sign Lavar Ball's dad. 

He could be the best manager / Mouthpiece, in the past I don't know how many years lol


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Just watched the video back and Lavar said "There are 260 million people viewing the WWE" :lmao 

He's going to speak good ratings into existence :mark


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> He's GOAT tier, but he's not a miracle worker.
> 
> You need the talent for him to hype up :draper2


If he shows up and has to put Roman or Balor over i'm just going to facepalm. He'd probably do it too since he has no fucking idea who they are probably.






If more people on the WWE roster had as much charisma as this man WWE would be heaven to watch.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

that gif above of both of them walking is funny because you can see Lonzo's face in the background, he doesn't seem amused by his dad in the slightest.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Wow, if LaVar Ball is scheduled to appear on Raw this week, it's a must-see. A Big Baller Brand/Titus Brand segment on Raw would be absolutely awesome. 

LaVar is great at promoting, charismatic, and has a "walk" that is absolute money. It's a win-win situation for everybody. :grande


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



RubberbandGoat said:


> that gif above of both of them walking is funny because you can see Lonzo's face in the background, he doesn't seem amused by his dad in the slightest.


No, he's just mild mannered. If you watch the other clips, Lonzo usually laughs at the shit Lavar comes out with it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



Ace said:


> :dead2
> 
> LaVar Ball is the best hype man in the business, no one comes close.


The man went shout for shout with an A game Stephen A Smith, who is a peerless promo cutter. That says it all right there. LaVar would make an ACE manager in wrestling.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Would be cool if this happened, always thought Lavar would make a great heel manager.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Only if he starts talking shit that is completely impossible to believe.

"1987...yeah I could pin Hulk Hogan."


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*This needs to happen. Maybe he can teach my boy Roman some mic skills :mj2*



KO Bossy said:


> Only if he starts talking shit that is completely impossible to believe.
> 
> "1987...yeah I could pin Hulk Hogan."


"WrestleMania 3? I would've slammed Andre The Giant AND Hulk Hogan, call that the Big Baller Slam. If I was in the 1992 Royal Rumble, best believe I would've won that WWF Championship. Nature Boy got nothin on the Big Baller Brand. Run and tell that!"

:bigballer


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

LaVar Ball vs. Hulk Hogan at WM34 in a Brag Off Match. I can already picture LaVar talking about how in his prime he could have picked up Andre AND Hogan at same time and bodyslam them both.


EDIT: Shit I should have read all the posts first. Damn you Red Hair lol


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



Red Hair said:


> *This needs to happen. Maybe he can teach my boy Roman some mic skills :mj2*


TBF to Roman, every person on the roster today could learn a lot from Lavar. He has the charisma, the delivery _and_ he comes up with the shit himself. Only a handful of guys in wrestling history could hang with him on the mic.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



Red Hair said:


> "WrestleMania 3? I would've slammed Andre The Giant AND Hulk Hogan, call that the Big Baller Slam. If I was in the 1992 Royal Rumble, best believe I would've won that WWF Championship. Nature Boy got nothin on the Big Baller Brand. Run and tell that!"
> 
> :bigballer


"Lonzo better get drafted by Raw, its the only option for us. And we're aiming for a 1 billion dollar Mattel toy deal, too. They don't even have to pay us all up front, 100 million a year for 10 years works fine, too."


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



KO Bossy said:


> "Lonzo better get drafted by Raw, its the only option for us. *And we're aiming for a 1 billion dollar Mattel toy deal, too.* They don't even have to pay us all up front, 100 million a year for 10 years works fine, too."


Dude went for the toys though :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Well that means I won't be watching this week lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

A preview of what a BBB family entrance would look like....


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Does anyone outside of the US know who Lavar Ball is? I swear I rarely know any of the celebrities the WWE bring in.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

:deanfpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Hmmm... WWE could (WOULD) have something here.

Well... if Lavar had Dwayne Johnson's mic freedom.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



Cult03 said:


> Does anyone outside of the US know who Lavar Ball is? I swear I rarely know any of the celebrities the WWE bring in.


I never know who any of the sports guys are that WWE uses. Here in Australia, the American sports are kinda niche interests. Combat sports is big though, so the only times I've been aware of a sporting celeb is when they've used Tyson, Mayweather, Rousey.

On the flip side, I know most of the actors that appear because Hollywood impacts worldwide.

WWE, a worldwide organisation, guys. Although on that note, I could survey my local area and I'd bet my savings more would know John Cena than Lavar Ball.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

I know the WWE often have problems capitalizing on current trends but I can't believe this is the direction Vince decided to go when he heard about the 'floor is lava' meme.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Am I the only one wondering who in the blue hell Lavar Ball is?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Who and what?

Can someone explain


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



Lorromire said:


> Who and what?
> 
> Can someone explain


Lavar Ball is the father of a highly rated basketball prospect (Lonzo Ball). He's gotten famous from saying outlandish things on sports talk shows like how he could beat Michael Jordan 1 on 1 in his prime and how his son is better than Steph Curry (a two time MVP).

Here's him destroying Stephen A Smith (a media personality) in a shouting match


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

LAVAR BALL is a GOAT and a legend. If WWE had a character like him maybe their shows wouldnt be a nightmare to sit through.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



Sweggeh said:


> LAVAR BALL is a GOAT and a legend. If WWE had a character like him maybe their shows wouldnt be a nightmare to sit through.


 I would watch 3 hours of Raw if LaVar Ball commentated.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

I'm sure lots of people would watch RAW to see Lavar get his asskicked, could break ratings.

For once WWE would actually have someone as a guest that is relevant in the media right now, and not 2 years ago.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



CesaroSwing said:


> http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/lavar-ball-wwe-raw/#.WU8HvBPyuu7
> 
> IDK how reliable PWS is, but it doesn't matter since you can actually hear Lavar talking about it in Lonzo's draft video
> Raw will be in LA this week
> ...


Wow.

A head bob that would make William Regal blush.

character work: 117/10


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



Chrome said:


> A preview of what a BBB family entrance would look like....


:heyman6:booklel:flair4

I am on the floor after seeing that
:sodone


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Putting myself in the position of WWE, they'll probably have him on the show with Miz/the Entourage.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



Ace said:


> :dead2
> 
> LaVar Ball is the best hype man in the business, no one comes close.


This guy.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

I am praying to god that WWE actually has fun and drops PG shit and just let LaVar be LaVar because it would be amazing to watch. Honestly I wish WWE signs him long term and just let him act like the crazy bastard he is.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Im pleasently suprised by the lavar love. The sports forums get flooded with people hating on him and his son. I hate to use the term because its so overused, but lavar has the most haters of any sports figure right now.

Thing is though, most of what he says is coming true. L9nzo to the lakers for starters. Hes building his brand as well. This man is living his dreams in front of us and i hope he makes it all come true. 

Howre you going to hate someone trying to become a billionaire, with a 'B'? If he does so, it will make a lot of people, not just his family rich. It would provide good jobs for thousands of people. Why hate that? Caus3 hes loud? Cause he talks shit? So what. He provides entertainment. 

Wrestling needs guys like th8s, too bad it cant have him. A one night appearance could be GOAT material.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



Seafort said:


> This guy.


 Hell no.

LaVar passed Conor long back.

His mic skills, charisma and swagger leave Conor in the dust.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Oh man I hope this happens. Lavar gets more heat than anybody in the business not named Roman Reigns. Like really, if you wanna know how to be a good heel....just YouTube "The Best of LaVar Ball" and take notes. 

Actually surprised WWE is doing this. Usually if they get celebrities, it's usually irrelevant d-listers. But LaVar on RAW? LOL it's fucking brilliant. Dude is gonna also make Stephen A. have a nervous breakdown one day 

Sent from my Galaxy S8 Plus using Tapatalk



KO Bossy said:


> Only if he starts talking shit that is completely impossible to believe.
> 
> "1987...yeah I could pin Hulk Hogan."



"Big Baller Brand taking over the NBA and now WWE! 1987? I could've beat Andre with one arm. I'm better than Stone Cold. The Rock calls me The Great One. Only reason Roman Reigns retired The Undertaker is b/c I'm not wrestling. If Bret Hart was a big baller, he wouldn't have lost back in 97. Big Baller way....straight BALL CONTROL. But yall don't know nothing about that"










Sent from my Galaxy S8 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Weird, today someone on YouTube named Lavar Bell gave me shit for saying Mario Odyssey's co-op looks lame.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Seems like it's definitely going to happen.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



december_blue said:


> Seems like it's definitely going to happen.


So happy right now.

That's going to be my new profile pic. Two great fathers.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Great Balls Of Lavar?

Who the fuck is this dude? I have no goddamn clue, but why would I as a wrestling fan want some fucker on the show for some elusive "mainstream attention", when the show sucks to watch?


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

BIG BALLER IS IN THE BUILDING!!!!

Really hope WWE let him be him and not saddle him with this some lines.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

TitusONeilWWE I like what you're doing with Apollo Crews and TozawaAkira Maybe we can collaborate #TitusWorldWide with our #ZO2 Deal������

https://twitter.com/Lavarbigballer/status/879445407679397892

Looks like they're on the same side


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

I have no idea who that is :lol

EDIT: From reading the topic, he's a basketball player? No wonder I had no clue lol.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Imagine casuals coming back to Lavar and SCSA and thinking the isn't actually shit 


Ambrose Girl said:


> I have no idea who that is :lol
> 
> EDIT: From reading the topic, he's a basketball player? No wonder I had no clue lol.


He's the father of a basketball player. He's famous because he's such a savage


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have no idea who that is :lol
> 
> EDIT: From reading the topic, he's a basketball player? No wonder I had no clue lol.


You're obviously not big baller material


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



SpikeDudley said:


> You're obviously not big baller material


Small baller iirc


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



JayM said:


> "Big Baller Brand taking over the NBA and now WWE! 1987? I could've beat Andre with one arm. I'm better than Stone Cold. The Rock calls me The Great One. Only reason Roman Reigns retired The Undertaker is b/c I'm not wrestling. If Bret Hart was a big baller, he wouldn't have lost back in 97. Big Baller way....straight BALL CONTROL. But yall don't know nothing about that"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" Ya'll talk about this WWE Network, Vince Mcmahon couldn't shine my Big Baller $500 shoes. I've never been beaten one on one. If I was in my prime, the only Streak Undertaker would ever have is in his pants! Randy Savage? *squints eyes and bobs his head* Im too big, too strong he didn't wanna see me. Big Show? They'd have to make a new show for him called Lavar sent me to the ER


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

They're gonna be on Miz TV tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879456264345997312


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Personally, I can't stand this *insert expletive here* . He's a leech, who simply is taking control over his son's life a making a profit at the same time. Well looks like I'm skipping Raw tonight. And guess what. I probably won't miss anything.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


> Personally, I can't stand this *insert expletive here* . He's a leech, who simply is taking control over his son's life a making a profit at the same time. Well looks like I'm skipping Raw tonight. And guess what. I probably won't miss anything.


You should have gave this thread a miss because that is bollocks.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Will watch just his segment

Fuck the rest of the show wwe sucks dick.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



december_blue said:


> They're gonna be on Miz TV tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879456264345997312


Lavar gonna kick Miz's ass.









Not gonna watch 3 hours of crap just for 1 segment, but I'll Youtube this segment for sure.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

LaVar on MizTv.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

I imagine Titus and Crews interrupt?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Dat desperation from WWE.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I have no idea who that is :lol
> 
> EDIT: From reading the topic, he's a basketball player? No wonder I had no clue lol.


Allow me to explain.

LONZO Ball is a basketball player who just got drafted by the LA Lakers.

LAVAR is his father. 

Now Lonzo seems to be a relatively competent player, but the biggest news surrounding him is always generated by his father. Lavar has a rather amusing habit of...shall we say over inflating his sons' importance (he has 3, all basketball players), as well as talking some very hilarious shit. He's doing this to generate buzz for his line of clothing, Big Baller Brand, which I guess is supposed to increase sales and help get it off the ground.

Anyway, some of the claims he's made are that back in the day, 1 on 1, he would not just beat, but KILL Michael Jordan and that his son Lonzo is better than a former 2 time MVP (Steph Curry). Like, its so funny because its so obviously not true, but people are simultaneously enraged and entertained at how much of a doofus he comes across as.

He also wants 3 billion dollars from Nike for an endorsement deal for all of his sons, so 1 billion each. Keep in mind that Lonzo JUST got drafted, and the other two haven't been yet. So 3 billion dollars for 2 kids who aren't even professionals yet and 1 who literally just made it. Part of the deal with Nike is that they also have to promote Lavar's clothing line, which you can guess Nike had zero interest in doing.

Anyway, a lot of people hate, or are rather extremely irritated by, Lavar for being an arrogant loudmouth trying to live vicariously through his kids, which translates into people disliking his sons. I'm more in the camp that Lavar's outlandish claims are rather funny. He's kinda like a cartoon character in that everything around him is so wacky and off the wall. 

The Titus Brand seems to be somewhat of a Lavar Ball parody, which if that's the case, I may shit on WWE a lot, but props to them because this is good use of something actually current that they're poking fun at and using to their advantage (as opposed to, say, getting Diddy to performer at Mania 15 years after he was last relevant).


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



SpikeDudley said:


> You're obviously not big baller material


 No Ball control.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

LaVar is basically a professional troll. Should be good stuff.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Literally who.


----------



## Captain_Rookie0010 (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

People are acting like these guys are Michael Jordan and Shaq in their prime. Sports as a whole isn't as popular as they once were. This won't bring ratings as some fake wrestling fans here are saying. Will only drive away more fans. I see them being booked in a squash match where one of them pins Bo Dallas or Curtis axel with the help of another mid card face. 

Not interested.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

"Please watch us, we're super trendy and relevant"


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

I try not to complain too often, but they literally had the most talked about sports figure of the month in North America on your show and you took this opportunity to make your show look stupid. Whoever thought this was the best way to use them should be never allowed to make so much a suggestion ever again


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

That segment in a way will represent Lonzo's NBA career. A complete train wreck yet many people like us here will sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



Lmnopqrstallion said:


> That segment in a way will represent Lonzo's NBA career. A complete train wreck yet many people like us here will sit back and enjoy the show.


Regardless of if he ever makes a single shot in his career or not he's already vastly more successful than everyone in the history of the wrestling business who isn't a McMahon or the Rock.


----------



## Flair21 (Aug 27, 2016)

^What on Earth makes you think that?


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*

Another check in the W column for BBB 


Lmnopqrstallion said:


> That segment in a way will represent Lonzo's NBA career. A complete train wreck yet many people like us here will sit back and enjoy the show.


Carrying the Lakers back to top doesn't sound like train wreck to me.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Personally, I found it to be very entertaining actually.  Regardless on whether it was "embarrassing" or not, The Ball Family are blowing up social media right now. Both Vince McMahon and LaVar Ball got what they wanted at the end of the day: *More Publicity*

Everybody wins. :wink


----------



## egnuldt (Jul 20, 2015)

After LaMelo dropped the N bombs into the mic as Ambrose was making his entrance Dean's reaction was really funny- it was as if he was thinking "did they just say that" and starting laughing lol


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Complete train wreck of a segment that Vince had graves shit on and then cut short


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Lavar Ball is going over big time on Twitter. People are loving it. 

Only people complaining are stiff, stuck up wrestling fans who got so used to shitty scripted segments that they cant handle someone going off script, being unpredictable and just doing whatever.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That segment was a complete trainwreck and not even a good train wreck. I don't care for Lavar Ball, but even I think he can funny on SC every now and again.

But this? Rambling on, interrupting everyone, acting like a fool just for the sake of it, it was embarrassing to watch and I feel sorry Miz and Ambrose had to work through that.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> That segment was a complete trainwreck and not even a good train wreck. I don't care for Lavar Ball, but even I think he can funny on SC every now and again.
> 
> But this? Rambling on, interrupting everyone, acting like a fool just for the sake of it, it was embarrassing to watch and I feel sorry Miz and Ambrose had to work through that.


Small Baller alert


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Flair316 said:


> ^What on Earth makes you think that?


The same reason a doctor is considered more successful than a janitor.

Only the gap between the NBA and the WWE is much larger.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> That segment was a complete trainwreck and not even a good train wreck. I don't care for Lavar Ball, but even I think he can funny on SC every now and again.
> 
> But this? Rambling on, interrupting everyone, acting like a fool just for the sake of it, it was embarrassing to watch and I feel sorry Miz and Ambrose had to work through that.


Thats the thing, Lavar Ball does what he does to entertain the people. He isn't uptight or afraid to be himself and just behaves how he feels. That why he comes across as so natural and so entertaining. 

Miz is out here trying to act like he is on stage at a theatre putting on a drama or something while Lavar is just out here having a ball, no pun intended. Its on WWE for not best utilizing Lavar but at the end of the day, he did what he needed to do which was create funny highlights to be used on ESPN the next day and generate more publicity.


----------



## Flair21 (Aug 27, 2016)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Flair316 said:
> 
> 
> > ^What on Earth makes you think that?
> ...


But without making a single shot? I think guys like Austin Hogan Savage Flair Taker and Cena would beg to differ


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lamelo dropped the N bomb, twice :dead2


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Despite the craziness of the Ball family. The Miz's talent is undeniable as he kept it at a level of high entertainment


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Negs pending to anyone that wants to act like a small baller. :bigballer

The Ball Family>the WWE roster. Simply entertaining. Miz is a good guy too. :lonzo


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sweggeh said:


> Thats the thing, Lavar Ball does what he does to entertain the people. He isn't uptight or afraid to be himself and just behaves how he feels. That why he comes across as so natural and so entertaining.
> 
> Miz is out here trying to act like he is on stage at a theatre putting on a drama or something while Lavar is just out here having a ball, no pun intended. Its on WWE for not best utilizing Lavar but at the end of the day, he did what he needed to do which was create funny highlights to be used on ESPN the next day and generate more publicity.


But that's the thing. He doesn't come off as natural. He comes off as someone acting like a fool just to act like a fool.

Call me a stiff, I don't care. I've said I enjoy his little Sportscenter spots. There, he's usually funny in a small setting. I don't hate everything he does. I hated this because I did not find it funny. I found it ungodly annoying.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Regardless of if he ever makes a single shot in his career or not he's already vastly more successful than everyone in the history of the wrestling business who isn't a McMahon or the Rock.


Yes just like Greg Oden is more well known worldwide than hulk Hogan, Steve Austin, john cena, brock lesnar, the undertaker, ric flair, sting, macho man or Andre the giant

If you aren't a star in the nba nobody gives a shit. Khali is able to draw huge crowds in his home country thanks to exploits in WWE


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Flair316 said:


> But without making a single shot? I think guys like Austin Hogan Savage Flair Taker and Cena would beg to differ


None of those guys have any major achomplishments outside of wrestling.

The NBA is much more prestigious than the wrestling industry for good reason, it's athletes are arguably the pinnacle of human athletism. 

being drafted as the 2nd best young prospect in the world is a far bigger accomplishment than being given any amount of fake gold belts for pretending To beat people up.

Only the most blind wrestling fan would think otherwise.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



validreasoning said:


> Yes just like Greg Oden is more well known worldwide than hulk Hogan, Steve Austin, john cena, brock lesnar, the undertaker, ric flair, sting, macho man or Andre the giant
> 
> If you aren't a star in the nba nobody gives a shit. Khali is able to draw huge crowds in his home country thanks to exploits in WWE


Here we go with people thinking WWE is on the same level of popularity of the NBA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe cos I'd never seen that guy before and don't know his style of humour is why I didn't find him funny.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



validreasoning said:


> Yes just like Greg Oden is more well known worldwide than hulk Hogan, Steve Austin, john cena, brock lesnar, the undertaker, ric flair, sting, macho man or Andre the giant
> 
> If you aren't a star in the nba nobody gives a shit. Khali is able to draw huge crowds in his home country thanks to exploits in WWE


 I wasn't aware fame was the universal measure of success

But Greg Oden is more well known than the vast majority of that list. :Lmao Sting :Lmao Macho Man :lmao so I'm not quite sure what your point is.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



KingCosmos said:


> Here we go with people thinking WWE is on the same level of popularity of the NBA


Where did I say that. You guys are vastly over-rating the NBAs popularity though, its not the NFL, heck its not college football. People only really watch the latter stages of the playoffs and don't bother with 90% of the other stuff. E.g the regular season on tnt and espn/abc averaged 1.5 million viewers this year far less than raw and much less than sd. Yes the NBA finals are huge and LeBron, curry are megastars but pretending every guy in the NBA is a star especially outside the states is insane


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



CesaroSwing said:


> Another check in the W column for BBB
> 
> 
> Carrying the Lakers back to top doesn't sound like train wreck to me.


I'm all for it but I don't see it. Good luck in the west lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ace said:


> Lamelo dropped the N bomb, twice :dead2


With this news, this segment has gone from "that might be funny to watch" to "I have to see this."

Anyone hit me up with a link when its online?

Was Lavar his usual crazy ass self?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I thought the promo was hilarious :lol I'm starting to like Lavar Ball


----------



## LoveMyMoos (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't know who these people are. The one looks like the Walmart version of Drake. It was a good time for a shower.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

someone gif daddy ball running down to the ring :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> With this news, this segment has gone from "that might be funny to watch" to "I have to see this."
> 
> Anyone hit me up with a link when its online?
> 
> Was Lavar his usual crazy ass self?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879507443180593152
Just the part where he says the N word. Best part is you know Vince was in the back with steam coming out of his ears and you know he can't do a fucking thing to the Ball family about it. :banderas


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Who on earth is this guy?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879507443180593152
> Just the part where he says the N word. Best part is you know Vince was in the back with steam coming out of his ears and you know he can't do a fucking thing to the Ball family about it. :banderas


Ambrose walking into this shitstorm like










:lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I feel like I was listening to some drunken black dude in Popeye's at 2 am rant.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Watched the whole segment and I was entertained.









Was surprised the Balls got booed though. Figured the Staples crowd would've been cheering for them.


----------



## Flair21 (Aug 27, 2016)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Flair316 said:
> 
> 
> > But without making a single shot? I think guys like Austin Hogan Savage Flair Taker and Cena would beg to differ
> ...


There's a difference between which is a bigger accomplishment and who is more successful for example Don Larsen threw a no hitter in the Wolrd Series but that doesn't make him more successful than Dizzy Dean who never threw a no hitter


----------



## King of Sports (Sep 1, 2015)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> None of those guys have any major achomplishments outside of wrestling.
> 
> The NBA is much more prestigious than the wrestling industry for good reason, it's athletes are arguably the pinnacle of human athletism.
> 
> ...


Throwing a ball around is considered the pinnacle of human athleticism? I'd have to vehemently disagree. I consider the Crossfit Games and the World's Strongest Man competition to fit that description more. Also you are really overrating the NBA, besides band-wagoning the greats (LeBron, Kobe, Jordan etc.) barely anyone outside of the US really cares/knows anything about it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879504288686366720
:done


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Its amazing how BBB and lavar ball became so big and all it was done by is talking trash 
Lavar Ball only knows how to cut wrestling promos and somehow he's made it into the WWE ring


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

as soon i saw this







:lol i knew this would be a trainwreck:lol


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879507443180593152
> Just the part where he says the N word. Best part is you know Vince was in the back with steam coming out of his ears and you know he can't do a fucking thing to the Ball family about it. :banderas


Vince must've had a fucking stroke backstage :lmao :lmao. Man probably clutched his chest strong AF, I hope someone was backstage to catch him cause y'all know he fell over himself when he heard this :lmao :lmao


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

It was stupid.

Really stupid and a complete waste of time.

And knowing WWE they paid WAY to much money to do it.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Will Meltzer and Alvarez be reviewing this segment? Saw someone mention in it and it got me pumped. Alvarez will have another meltdown


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> Ambrose walking into this shitstorm like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I should go out and stop them now right?"

"fpalm please fpalm"


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

King of Sports said:


> Throwing a ball around is considered the pinnacle of human athleticism? I'd have to vehemently disagree. I consider the Crossfit Games and the World's Strongest Man competition to fit that description more. Also you are really overrating the NBA, besides band-wagoning the greats (LeBron, Kobe, Jordan etc.) barely anyone outside of the US really cares/knows anything about it.


Exactly. 

NBA players are richer than WWE stars. But the vast majority of NBA players are only known in their home cities/state.

The Ball segment is #1 on r/all. 


And it didn't even require 6.*25* stars


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Fire was invented to kill things just like this.


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

You're not a big baller if you hate on LaVar and his family.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Lavar Ball possibly appearing on Raw this week*



validreasoning said:


> Where did I say that. You guys are vastly over-rating the NBAs popularity though, its not the NFL, heck its not college football. People only really watch the latter stages of the playoffs and don't bother with 90% of the other stuff. E.g the regular season on tnt and espn/abc averaged 1.5 million viewers this year far less than raw and much less than sd. Yes the NBA finals are huge and LeBron, curry are megastars but pretending every guy in the NBA is a star especially outside the states is insane


non-superstar NBA players are much more popular outside the US than inside. the NBA is global. the philippines, latvia, china, turkey, etc. basketball is huge outside of the US. 

stephon marbury went to china and was greeted as a king. he's even bigger over there now. he has statues. amare stoudemire left the NBA to go play in israel, had arenas packed and wasn't even a starter.

it's like the opposite of soccer in the US. mega soccer stars leave europe, come to the US and no one knows who they are.

by comparison the NFL is king in the US and no one watches it outside the country other than the superbowl. college football is huge in the south of the US and I doubt anyone outside of the US even knows it exists


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I enjoyed the segment, it got the WWE a lot of attention as well.

Social media blew up after the segment.



Chrome said:


> Watched the whole segment and I was entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We all know most wrestling fans are geeks who don't watch sport.



KO Bossy said:


> With this news, this segment has gone from "that might be funny to watch" to "I have to see this."
> 
> Anyone hit me up with a link when its online?
> 
> Was Lavar his usual crazy ass self?


 Number 1 on r/all

https://www.reddit.com/r/nba/commen...utm_medium=hot&utm_source=reddit&utm_name=all


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

I will admit that dean did look good in the "big baller brand" t-shirt. :grin2:


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

Everyone's talking about Bryan Alvarez's reaction, I want to see Dave's reaction, he's notoriously pop-culture illiterate, but also very literal and straight forward unlike Bryan. Should be fun.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Who's this Lavar dude ?


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Who's this Lavar dude ?


the father of the newest member of the los angeles lakers. lavar is a total clown IMO.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Any think LaVar may have a hint of autism?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kristie Wilson said:


> the father of the newest member of the los angeles lakers. lavar is a total clown IMO.


 You're a clown :bigballer


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Lavar reminds me of George Washington Duke from Rocky V.


----------



## DropThatSoap (Apr 4, 2010)

Very hastily thrown together, obviously. The Ball family's (well, Lonzo excluded, he didn't really say much) blatant disrespect towards WWE promo pacing and just WWE in general was glorious. A rousing success.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Ace said:


> You're a clown :bigballer


so i'm not a believer in the "big baller brand". so what.:serious:


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

“The inappropriate language used by a guest during the ‘Miz TV’ segment was not scripted nor reflects WWE’s values.”


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby (Jul 11, 2016)

Some fucking microballers in this thread. Stay in your lane


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

:vince$


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879506567388741633


----------



## Lil B (Nov 8, 2015)

WF showing how out of touch they are just like Vince. LaVar has more charasma then the all of the locker room combined. Surprised Lonzo didn't get a huge pop though, he is the new face of the Lakers so you would of thought that LA fans would of been excited to see him. As for the people saying any of the guys in WWE are bigger (not part timers) then the Ball family,


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Lil B said:


> WF showing how out of touch they are just like Vince. LaVar has more charasma then the all of the locker room combined. Surprised Lonzo didn't get a huge pop though he is the new face of the Lakers so you would think LA fans would of been excited to see him. As for the people saying any of the guys in WWE are bigger (not part timers) then the Ball family,


A lot of Wrestling fans are in a vacuum and don't know what's relevant. He got a bigger pop once he mentioned the staples center and that he was a Laker on the mic. I guess the crowd was like" Oh Laker i know what that is guess i have to make noise".


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lil B said:


> WF showing how out of touch they are just like Vince. LaVar has more charasma then the all of the locker room combined. Surprised Lonzo didn't get a huge pop though, he is the new face of the Lakers so you would of thought that LA fans would of been excited to see him. As for the people saying any of the guys in WWE are bigger (not part timers) then the Ball family,


 Wrestling fans are geeks, you expect them to follow sport or mainstream culture :lol


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Basically, a lot of people on this forum do not reside in the U.S. It's hard to gauge the popularity of something if it's a completely different country. Professional basketball is the No. 2 sport in the U.S. (though you could make an argument for baseball) behind football (not soccer). LaVar Ball, though a professional troll, is one of the more well-known, attention-grabbing figures in the No. 2 sport in America. WWE is going to get huge media exposure for this, and it can only be good for them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ace said:


> Wrestling fans are geeks, you expect them to follow sport or mainstream culture :lol


I follow sports. Just not American sports :shrug


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

What's with all the "alpha males" coming out of the woodwork to insult people that don't know these basketball dudes?


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879504288686366720
> :done


Yo this is some GOAT shit. That fucking LaVar 3:16 sign
:done indeed


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Sweggeh said:


> Lavar Ball is going over big time on Twitter. People are loving it.
> 
> Only people complaining are stiff, stuck up wrestling fans who got so used to shitty scripted segments that they cant handle someone going off script, being unpredictable and just doing whatever.


Basically this. The segment was awesome and it didn't really get annoying until Dean showed up and I say that has a HUGE Ambrose fan. But Miz vs LaVar was awesome. The segment was hilarious. One of the better celebs WWE has brought on. 

LaVar is a marketing genius. Literally the same night as the NBA Awards and what's the world talking about? LaVar on RAW. And also, many folks in the industry today could learn a thing or two from him when it comes to promos and actually drawing HEAT. Dude would make an awesome heel manager. LaVar will get WWE some much needed exposure and possible increase in ratings....something the likes of Curtis Axel and Seth Rollins(who I also love) could never and will never do. Hope Lavar comes back for Summerslam, Survivor Series, or Wrestlemania. 

And LOL at folks trying to say WWE wrestlers are as popular as NBA players. I've seen this same thing said about the NFL as well. WWE more popular? In this day and age, I don't think so. Now back in like 1998? Maybe close. But let's keep it real, if I go to my job tomorrow and ask folks who is Seth Rollins or Dean Ambrose, they'll look at me like "who the hell you talking about?" The only wrestlers that are actually mainstream are those that came up during the popular period of wrestling, ya know back when wrestling was THE thing to watch. It's basically the OGs that many of us grew up watching....like Stone Cold, Taker, Hogan, Macho Man, and obviously Rock. They are known by most of the general public. Nobody, other than wrestling fans, know who the hell a Sami Zayn or Zack Ryder is 

Sent from my Galaxy S8 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> What's with all the "alpha males" coming out of the woodwork to insult people that don't know these basketball dudes?


Alpha males? nah just Big Ballers.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> Alpha males? nah just Big Ballers.












Sent from my Galaxy S8 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Still dunno who he is (had to google) but that was an awful segment, might've beaten this is your life tbh

Lol at all the basketball fans getting their "big" balls in a twist over people who don't watch basketball not knowing who they are fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## sillymunkee2 (Nov 4, 2016)

Anytime I have watched this guy on tv he was making a fool of himself and his kids. TBH i fast forwarded through the segment.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It was a decent segment. You could tell that Lavar thought it was all a bit ridiculous though, he was constantly almost cracking up.

Ambrose was the only real let down of the segment, it just sort of went flat once he came out.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Jamaican said:


> Still dunno who he is (had to google) but that was an awful segment, might've beaten this is your life tbh
> 
> Lol at all the basketball fans getting their "big" balls in a twist over people who don't watch basketball not knowing who they are fpalm fpalm fpalm


I don't think there is really anything wrong with not knowing about Lavar. But when people start trying to get in a popularity contest with the NBA it is getting in to delusional territory.

WWE has done many silly guest appearances. But rarely do they ever find someone at the height of popularity and bring them on the show. This was a incredibly smart move for them regardless if you liked the segment or not. Twitter blew up and no doubt this will be talked about.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Who's this Lavar dude ?


Kardashian of NBA.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

LaVar fit into the world of the WWE perfectly. Lonzo didn't do much and it's fine because he has an image to keep for being a high lottery pick for the Lakers. LaMelo fucked up for saying "Beat that n**** ass!" loudly on the mic though. Made the company look bad and will probably be edited out in all future re-airings. Thank god it ended once Ambrose came out as LaVar could've gone off-script even further since he decided to take off his shirt.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

WWE are such babies. They ended it early because Lavar is a livewire who was going way off script. Imagine how amazing this could have been if they let the segment go on. It coulda been one of the ages. But they sent out Ambrose just when it was getting good.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Sweggeh said:


> WWE are such babies. They ended it early because Lavar is a livewire who was going way off script. Imagine how amazing this could have been if they let the segment go on. It coulda been one of the ages. But they sent out Ambrose just when it was getting good.


Yeah as soon as Lavar took his shirt off the music hit


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> I don't think there is really anything wrong with not knowing about Lavar. But when people start trying to get in a popularity contest with the NBA it is getting in to delusional territory.
> 
> WWE has done many silly guest appearances. But rarely do they ever find someone at the height of popularity and bring them on the show. This was a incredibly smart move for them regardless if you liked the segment or not. Twitter blew up and no doubt this will be talked about.


I don't really concern myself with how it was on Twitter or anything, just whether I liked it or not which I didn't :shrug & I don't watch basketball so this wasn't for me

Poor Ambrose came out & it felt awkward


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I've heard RD Reynolds of Wrestlecrap is considering just awarding the 2017 Gooker to "2017, period"


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> as soon i saw this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greatest entrance ever :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Mra22 said:


> Greatest entrance ever :lol


best part to me is when he tries to get into the ring and is :krillin.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> What's with all the "alpha males" coming out of the woodwork to insult people that don't know these basketball dudes?


Nah, we're not alphas. 

We're Big Ballers with a Big Baller mentality, you Small Ballers won't understand.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I liked how unscripted the Balls were because my patience for WWE's stilted, obviously scripted with kiddies in mind, promos is slim. Having seen daddy Ball talk before, I knew what to expect and got it. That he was obviously enjoying himself while doing this little plug for his brand and his son's career, unlike whoever that was promoting his own film and tv work by droning away on commentary during the three way tag match, is what I'd rather see when WWE brings in a pop culture 'guest'.


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

sillymunkee2 said:


> Anytime I have watched this guy on tv he was making a fool of himself and his kids. TBH i fast forwarded through the segment.


With that attitude you'll never be a big baller.

On a side note Ambrose face after they gave LaMelo the mic was hilarious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I have mixed feelings about this. The segment itself was great from start to finish and I'm sure Vince loved it from a Sports Entertainment perspective. I laughed multiple times. By that same token, Lavar made a total mockery of wrestling by acting so outlandish and doing the karate pose toward Miz. It seemed like he knew he was on a bullshit show so he was going to act in a way that told us that what we're watching is complete bullshit. And then people wonder why the ratings are down. The perfect balance in a successful product is entertainment and the seriousness of the product. You can be entertained by the product without thinking the product is bullshit because there's still an element of seriousness in which you want to invest your time into the product without having your intelligence insulted.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Lavar Ball and his second child is when reality is even more offensive than whatever critics want to lobby at the WWE for about stereotypes. :lol

Luckily for the Lakers Lonzo seems a well-rounded person. :lol


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I will say though that this walk is so baller :lmao










So dope


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lamelo still think is the attitude era


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I have no idea who those people are and quite frankly, I don't care. The segment looked like a train wreck, though that old dude's antics were pretty outrageous and I kind of liked that.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I have mixed feelings about this. The segment itself was great from start to finish and I'm sure Vince loved it from a Sports Entertainment perspective. I laughed multiple times. By that same token, Lavar made a total mockery of wrestling by acting so outlandish and doing the karate pose toward Miz. It seemed like he knew he was on a bullshit show so he was going to act in a way that told us that what we're watching is complete bullshit. And then people wonder why the ratings are down. The perfect balance in a successful product is entertainment and the seriousness of the product. You can be entertained by the product without thinking the product is bullshit because there's still an element of seriousness in which you want to invest your time into the product without having your intelligence insulted.


I hear ya but I think at this point Vince would take a hot star trashing his product over a has-been or nobody pumping it up. 

Also, Lavar can make any situation seem silly just by being involved so I wouldn't necessarily say him being involved in a wrestling segment makes for a more outlandish scene than say him being part of any other sport or promotion.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I think Titus would've been a better fit for this segment. LaMelo killed the segment lol....but then again, he just finished his sophomore year of high school so it is to be expected.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

god i hate lavar ball...lonzo seems reasonable enough


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Had to look him up to find out he was an American football and Basketball player, I had no idea who this guy was. Which is understandable considering I live in the UK and those are not one of our sports over here. 

If it isnt Football, Rugby, Cricket or Formula 1 then we don't know... or care


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Finally understand what Great Balls of Fire means now

Also if you ever want to know why wwe isn't as mainstream anymore and why wrestling fans get such a bad rep look no further than all the small ballers complaining about that segment


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

ellthom said:


> Had to look him up to find out he was an American football player, which is understandable considering I live in the UK and thatl isnt one of our sports over here.
> 
> If it isnt Football, Rugby, Cricket or Formula 1 then we don't know


Understandble.

Nothing wrong with not knowing him, just annoying seeing the same people shitting on something they don't understand.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

CesaroSwing said:


> Understandble.
> 
> Nothing wrong with not knowing him, just annoying seeing the same people shitting on something they don't understand.


I havent seen it yet. Will do when I get home from work


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

ellthom said:


> I havent seen it yet. Will do when I get home from work


I probably wouldn't tbh. It'd probably be really weird if you don't know Lavar's backstory.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Big Baller Brand.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Wasn't for me. I don't equate "old man yelling nonsense and making ridiculous poses" to "charisma". If that makes me a "small baller", so be it.

If they're going to have celebrities appear on WWE, I'd rather they take the role seriously. Tyson, Mayweather, Jackman, Amell. And taking it seriously doesn't mean they can't have humour- Bob Barker might have had one of best celeb cameos ever, because he understood his role. It was clear that the Balls had no respect for WWE at all, it was a way to get on TV and get paid to plug their Big Baller Brand- the way Lavar and Lamelo (Lonzo didn't really get involved) acted shows that they didn't give a fuck about this WWE stuff, talking over people, using the N word... and those fucking karate poses! 

Then I read through this topic and find out Lavar Ball is famous solely for talking shit. Gotta love America.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I know who those fucks are, and I hope Lonzo is a flop, all thanks to his idiot dad.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

It was exactly what i hoped for.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Omg I only watched the YT clip on WWE & I just found the whole segment :lmao how awkwardly bad was that

The entrance :lol fpalm

"Beat that n... ass!" 

I honestly feel a bit bad for Ambrose carrying on with his promo when Lavar interrupted him. Like the tone in his voice was just like "..yeah anyway"

& all the DBZ Streetfighter Tekken poses & shit when he took his top off lol


----------



## asssvvvvxc (Jul 13, 2010)

I hope Lavar Ball works a match/feud with Miz for WrestleMania


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Reverse racism. One color allowed to use that word but the opposite is not.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

altreineirialx said:


> Reverse racism. One color allowed to use that word but the opposite is not.


Who is he being racist to? :hmmm


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

altreineirialx said:


> Reverse racism. One color allowed to use that word but the opposite is not.


Step 1: Invent word to discriminate against and dehumanize another race.
Step 2: Witness said victims modify the word and turn it around to weaken its power.
Step 3: Complain its racism that you can't call them that word anymore.

Boy, the mental gymnastics these racists will go through.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

That was utter garbage, felt seriously sorry for Miz and Ambrose having their feud yet again ruined by 'goofiness'

It was embarrassing more than anything and it noticeably killed the crowd.


----------



## Clinch (Jun 19, 2017)

ellthom said:


> Had to look him up to find out he was an American football and Basketball player, I had no idea who this guy was. Which is understandable considering I live in the UK and those are not one of our sports over here.
> 
> If it isnt *soccer, Rugby, Cricket or Formula 1* then we don't know... or care


Fake sports.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Clinch said:


> Fake sports.


NFL must be a "fake Sport" because the NFL becomes more and more sissified as time passes, while rugby is still a man's sport.

I love American football, but at the rate things are going they might as well wear flags in the future.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Now I am not american so i don't know who this guy is but watching that whole segment was cringe. Annoying too as a Miz and Ambrose fan.


----------



## Clinch (Jun 19, 2017)

Demolition119 said:


> NFL must be a "fake Sport" because the NFL becomes more and more sissified as time passes, while rugby is still a man's sport.
> 
> I love American football, but at the rate things are going they might as well wear flags in the future.


No one important watches rugby.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Clinch said:


> Fake sports.


Soccer is far better than any American sport or any other sport in the world, you'd have the be the most biased and deluded American to think otherwise.

Anyone who doesn't recognize soccer as being the best sport in the world is lying to themselves.

The rest on that list are mediocre though, Rugby is similar to the NFL In that they're both low skill sports.


----------



## Clinch (Jun 19, 2017)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Soccer is far better than any American sport or any other sport in the world, you'd have the be the most biased and deluded American to think otherwise.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't recognize soccer as being the best sport in the world is lying to themselves.
> 
> The rest on that list are mediocre though, Rugby is similar to the NFL In that they're both low skill sports.


No one outside of North America matters. Literally no one. I'm not interested in what a bunch of poor savages watch or enjoy.

Soccer is a mind-numbingly boring sport for pussies. The level of strategy involved isn't even 1/100 of what you'd see in a real football game.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Clinch said:


> No one outside of North America matters. Literally no one. I'm not interested in what a bunch of poor savages watch or enjoy.
> 
> Soccer is a mind-numbingly boring sport for pussies. The level of strategy involved isn't even 1/100 of what you'd see in a real football game.


Looking at the lifestyles of most Americans their opinions on sports or any kind of physical activity is irrelevant. 

Soccer gets a bad rep but gridiron players are the biggest "pussies" in sport period. The fact they need a helmet and so much padding is hilarious. Overall it's a slightly more skilled rugby with much weaker players.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

who the hel lwas that guy?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

That was awkward as fuck to sit through. :reigns3


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Soccer is far better than any American sport or any other sport in the world, you'd have the be the most biased and deluded American to think otherwise.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't recognize soccer as being the best sport in the world is lying to themselves.
> 
> The rest on that list are mediocre though, Rugby is similar to the NFL In that they're both low skill sports.


:no

The only reason soccer is the world is because it is probably the cheapest. :justsayin


----------



## Clinch (Jun 19, 2017)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Looking at the lifestyles of most Americans their opinions on sports or any kind of physical activity is irrelevant.
> 
> Soccer gets a bad rep but gridiron players are the biggest "pussies" in sport period. The fact they need a helmet and so much padding is hilarious. Overall it's a slightly more skilled rugby with much weaker players.


North Americans are the only people on the planet who matter. You can try to convince yourself otherwise, but that still won't qualify anyone outside of this continent as real human beings.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

krtgolfing said:


> :no
> 
> The only reason soccer is the world is because it is probably the cheapest. :justsayin


That isn't the only reason, but I'll admit assessability a huge reason why it's so popular.

The main reason though is it has a perfect balance of physicality and skill with various players at both ends of the spectrum. No other sport comes anywhere near soccer and only the most narrow minded of Americans would suggest any of their sports come close.

Basketball is the only decent American sport, the rest are poor variants of other sports.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Looking at the lifestyles of most Americans their opinions on sports or any kind of physical activity is irrelevant.
> 
> Soccer gets a bad rep but gridiron players are the biggest "pussies" in sport period. The fact they need a helmet and so much padding is hilarious. Overall it's a slightly more skilled rugby with much weaker players.


If they didn't have that padding people would die. You have people that can run as fast as sprinters weighing 220-300 Ibs running full speed into each other. You do not get how large and physically strong most of those line backers, defensive tackles/ends, and free safeties are.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> That isn't the only reason, but I'll admit assessability a huge reason why it's so popular.
> 
> The main reason though is it has a perfect balance of physicality and skill with various players at both ends of the spectrum. No other sport comes anywhere near soccer and only the most narrow minded of Americans would suggest any of their sports come close.
> 
> Basketball is the only decent American sport, the rest are poor variants of other sports.


Literally every combat sport requires more skill and physicality.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

LaVar Ball did a great job last night, really nice to hear WWE get all this buzz outside of our community.

I'd like to see him added full time. I see his career looking a lot like Teddy Long or Slick. There is just something about him that reminds me of those guys. Not sure what it is.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Demolition119 said:


> If they didn't have that padding people would die. You have people that can run as fast as sprinters weighing 220-300 Ibs running full speed into each other. You do not get how large and physically strong most of those line backers, defensive tackles/ends, and free safeties are.


No they wouldn't. :lmao

They don't die in rugby. They don't die in amature Matches without the correct equipment.

You can't seriously believe people would die without all tha padding :Lmao. It's actually likely people wouldn't be injured as much, they certainly wouldn't get as many concussions without the helmet.


----------



## TheSexGod (Sep 1, 2016)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Soccer is far better than any American sport or any other sport in the world, you'd have the be the most biased and deluded American to think otherwise.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't recognize soccer as being the best sport in the world is lying to themselves.
> 
> The rest on that list are mediocre though, Rugby is similar to the NFL In that they're both low skill sports.


Soccer is cool but requires no muscle mass really.

Hockey requires more skill, toughness, aggression, etc.

Football requires much more athleticism

Soccer is popular because it is CHEAP and you don't need to be an absolute beast to be good at it

Messi would get killed in the NHL but a hockey player would be fine on the pitch

#Stay in your lane euros


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

TheSexGod said:


> Soccer is cool but requires no muscle mass really.
> 
> Hockey requires more skill, toughness, aggression, etc.
> 
> ...


Fine as in they wouldn't get broken in half? Maybe. Fine as in they'd be anything other than a completely untalented liability? Obviously not. It's a ridiculous comparison anyway. It's like saying the Big show would be fine in any sport because he's physically big, regardless of him not having the required skill level

Neither Hockey or Gridiron require as much skill or technique as football. They're both more physical sports but in terms of technique and skill obviously come nowhere near close.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:stop

Please take the off-topic sports talk elsewhere.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Back on topic (btw "Soccer (REAL *FOOT*BALL DUDE, WITH YOUR *FEET*) is popular because it is CHEAP and you don't need to be an absolute beast to be good at it" & "Soccer (REAL *FOOT*BALL DUDE, WITH YOUR *FEET*) is cool but requires no muscle mass really." = clearly clueless don't speak about things you don't fully understand (had to get that in ))

Just clocked are they actually running with Maryse breaking from Miz? She didn't seem happy at the start of the segment & turned when he went to kiss her fpalm


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Only reason Americans don't dominate he worldwide soccer games causes our soccer players are at best our third or fourth tier athletes 

Our soccer players are just guys not physical or talented enough to play baseball basketball and football

:fact


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

MY COUNTRY HAS TOUGHER SPORTS 

NO MY COUNTRY HAS TOUGHER SPORTS 

Bunch of fucken losers


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

BEET DAT NIQQA AZZ
BEET DAT NIQQA AZZ


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

This segment reminds me of when you try to show a niche movie or a video game to someone who is outside the fandom

people in the fandom will love it but people outside just go "What the fuck is this shit?"

If your a fan of this Ball thing than you would likely enjoy the segment, if your not you were likely confused and a little disturbed


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lol at todays WWE "superstars" being more renowned than top 10 NBA lottery picks. Some of you are as out of touch and fucking delusional as you claim McMahon is. There's a reason McMahon went to Lavar & Lonzo, not the other way around. Step outside of your bubble and realize you're apart of an incredibly niche market that hasn't been relevant since Rock left to film 'The Scorpion King' 15 years ago. An entirely different world exists.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Ace said:


> Nah, we're not alphas.
> 
> We're Big Ballers with a Big Baller mentality, you Small Ballers won't understand.


Lmao this 

Sent from my Galaxy S8 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm probably one the only people that actually liked the segment, well outside of the LaMelo incident. It wasn't the best segment, but unlike the Alexa Bliss This Is Your Life segment based around Bayley, I actually found it to be entertaining.

However, it should have been just LaVar and Lonzo there. I get LaMelo is part of the Ball family, but why should he be getting any kind of attention? He's also being all over mainstream media, traveling with Lonzo, being on national television, etc. all because big brother got drafted 2nd overall to one of the biggest and most important franchises in the NBA, and last night emphasized why he should be pushed to the side for now. The guy is 15 and clearly still in high school. Keep the attention away from that kid until he at least gets to college.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Having to come out of retirement to trash, what I believe to be, the worst segment in wrestling history, says a lot having to get this off my chest, to the point I just couldn't sit there and _not_ say anything anymore.

It was bad enough when the actor from the Transformers movie was on commentary and all the guys talked about was movies, USA Network shows, oh... and a bit of wrestling talk as well. But, that had nothing on what was to come next...

Seriously? Really? What a sad and pathetic attempt at what WWE call themselves as, "sports and entertainment". Embarrassing. Unfunny. Pathetic. Whoreish. Narcissistic.

Why does Vince still get a hard-on trying to win the appeal of everyone in the entertainment business because as we all know, what WWE does and what Hollywood does are one in the same, right?! Segments like this do nothing to bring in new eyes to the product. NOTHING. If anything, it turns them away and rightfully so. WWE wants to be known along the same lines as the movie and TV studios, Warner, Fox, etc. so badly, any attempt at a "real" news story about WWE is gold in their eyes, but utterly useless in the eyes of most. Sure, they can brag about how many "tweets" were made, how many news outlets "reported" on it, how many people watched, etc. etc. but what's the end game? What purpose did it serve, other than to stroke the over-inflated egos of Vince McMahon and obviously, the Ball family themselves?

I don't care to know. I don't want to know. And I sure as hell don't want to watch any other "entertainment" segments again.


----------



## Crapoutofmymouth (Jun 3, 2017)

stevefox1200 said:


> This segment reminds me of when you try to show a niche movie or a video game to someone who is outside the fandom
> 
> people in the fandom will love it but people outside just go "What the fuck is this shit?"
> 
> If your a fan of this Ball thing than you would likely enjoy the segment, if your not you were likely confused and a little disturbed


this segment was cringe-inducing for many fans of wrestling so a non-fan would probably vomit.


----------



## plainview 2007 (Apr 3, 2017)

Vince deserves what he got for bringing those idiots on there anyway.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

LaVar was having fun and cut a better promo than 90% of the roster could?

Why?

The shackles were off and he could show his charisma.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I didn't know who any of those Salamander Heads were. They all looked like complete jabroni's to me.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Fine as in they wouldn't get broken in half? Maybe. Fine as in they'd be anything other than a completely untalented liability? Obviously not. It's a ridiculous comparison anyway. It's like saying the Big show would be fine in any sport because he's physically big, regardless of him not having the required skill level
> 
> Neither Hockey or Gridiron require as much skill or technique as football. They're both more physical sports but in terms of technique and skill obviously come nowhere near close.


I absolutely disagree. Physicality is a technique in hockey... 

The main difference is when a guy slide tackles a hockey player, he probably wouldn't backflip, grab his face and get carried off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RCSheppy said:


> I absolutely disagree. Physicality is a technique in hockey...
> 
> The main difference is when a guy slide tackles a hockey player, he probably wouldn't backflip, grab his face and get carried off.


Hockey players dive literally all the time?


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Clinch said:


> No one outside of North America matters. Literally no one. I'm not interested in what a bunch of poor savages watch or enjoy.
> 
> Soccer is a mind-numbingly boring sport for pussies. The level of strategy involved isn't even 1/100 of what you'd see in a real football game.


You're on another level of brain dead, congratulations, I wish I could put you on ignore but either you're banned or it's bugged, so I can't help but reply to your asinine and ignorantly brain dead statement(s).


On the subject of the segment: I wish they had that segment with Brock Lesnar. All publicity is good publicity right?


----------



## nTkultur (Apr 12, 2017)

This was easily the worst and most cringeworthy segment I have ever seen.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Invictus said:


> Hockey players dive literally all the time?


Is this a question? If so no, there's selling calls but you don't typically see a hockey player get bumped, flail to the ground like a dead deer, flop around, wait for the magic spray & stretcher and then pop up like nothing happened.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Are we still talking about which sport is better? Get a grip

I will say the World Cup final is bigger than the Superbowl btw, that's a fact

:evaloser


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Somewhere Hogan is crying his eyes out :hogan

That was the edgiest WWE has been in a long time though :booklel 

Thought the segment was alright tbh. Wonder why they didn't do a segment between Titus and Lavar though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RCSheppy said:


> Is this a question? If so no, there's selling calls but you don't typically see a hockey player get bumped, flail to the ground like a dead deer, flop around, wait for the magic spray & stretcher and then pop up like nothing happened.


I mean they don't do that, but they definitely do dive as in sell non-existent contact if slightly bumped or try getting tripping calls, etc. Diving exists in almost every team sport, it's just the worst in soccer.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This segment was cringe and a waste of time. How do you have LaVar Ball on your show and drop a brick?


----------



## TheSexGod (Sep 1, 2016)

Empress said:


> This segment was cringe and a waste of time. How do you have LaVar Ball on your show and drop a brick?


They got exactly what I would expect from Lavar, a stupid hilarious promo that got NBA fans laughing. Lamelo really topped it off, it did the job.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm so happy I skipped Raw this past week. I knew from the second that announced this stupid idiot that something like this would happen. Most weeks the wrestling is bad enough, but this crap is physically painful to watch.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Regardless of how everyone feels, it got the WWE noticed. Lavar Ball, like it or not, is a hot commodity right now. I thought the segment was cringe-city, but at times I did laugh because you could see that Lavar was eating it up and having fun, even if it was over the top. Vince knew what he was getting into. I'm seeing comments online and from people I know saying they thought Lavar was funny as hell. So whether it added to WWE being a "joke" or not, people are / were talking about it and to Vince that's all that matters/mattered. So it's a win for the WWE in that regard.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have never heard of these guys. I'm not bothering to read through the thread to find out who they are. I assume sports stars or rappers or something. I don't care. 

All I wanna say is that WWE needs to stop trying to desperately latch on to every quasi-famous celebrity to try to feel relevant by proxy. It doesn't make them look relevant. It makes them look desperate.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Vince McMahon was probably worried about the gimmick infringement, we all know that word belongs to him and Booker T.


----------



## Crapoutofmymouth (Jun 3, 2017)

nTkultur said:


> This was easily the worst and most cringeworthy segment I have ever seen.


yeah i don't get the you have to be a wrestling fan to love it idea. is that a way to just knock your own hobby. if you love really bad bullshit then you'll love this.


----------

